# What's red fish could I get.



## Cal (Feb 20, 2006)

I think I'm getting close to being at full capacity. This is my mom's tank and she want's something red. I had Long Fin Serpea's, but they were terroizing my other fish, so they had to go. I'd like some Harloquen's, but I don't know if that would make her happy. What can you guy's recomend that would get along with my other fish. It's the tank in my sig. Thank's


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Harlequins aren't really that red at all. They're more coppery in coloration versus red. 
http://i.pbase.com/o4/35/597035/1/59959458.DSC_3176.jpg

Have you consider just beefing up the number of fish that you're currently keeping (i.e. increasing the # of either rummy noses or cardinals)?


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

How about a male betta? He should get along with those fish OK.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Cherry barbs are peaceful and do well in a community tank. You would need to get at least six (more the better) and get more females than males to keep the peace. However females are not as colorful or as red as the males.

Also Otto's like to be kept in groups, so adding a few more would be nice and I'm sure the lone one would thank you.


----------



## hd_pradeep (Oct 26, 2005)

Cal said:


> I think I'm getting close to being at full capacity. This is my mom's tank and she want's something red. I had Long Fin Serpea's, but they were terroizing my other fish, so they had to go. I'd like some Harloquen's, but I don't know if that would make her happy. What can you guy's recomend that would get along with my other fish. It's the tank in my sig. Thank's


u can go for cherry barbs, which are quite easy to keep, small and wont attack other fishes.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I'll third the Cherry Barbs. I recently purchased my second set of five about a week ago. Trying to get them to breed.....not working out so well!

They are peaceful, active fish. The males are very attractive when they color up. Like little red lightning bolts. Even the females are pretty cool to look at.

I think there are red pencil fish too. Not 100% positive on that.


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

I second a red betta. I love having my betta in the 20 gallon with other fish. He is very happy in there.


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

I third the red betta......DC


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a Honey Gourami. It's Orange, but looks real cool.


----------



## baysideben (Jan 13, 2006)

cherry barbs are the way to go


----------



## Cal (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank's for all the suggetion's. I really like the Cherry Barb's, but they're so small. She want's something bigger. I know, I know. She's making it really tuff.  

I did slip in 12 Harlequin's, and she really like's them. So maybe that will be enough. 

Along wwith the fish in my sig, do you guy's think I'm full yet. Or could I get a few more. I did locate some Red Phantom's.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

In a 55 that's already a pretty good load of fish. In general, I'd recommend larger numbers of fewer species. It looks less chaotic and provides a more interesting visual effect. The only problem with your current species list is that they all have roughly the same size, shape, and mannerism. It's visualy more interesting to provide contrasting species:

congo tetras with rummies
corries, hatchetfish, and harlequins
cherry barbs, cardinals, and rams

that's just my two-bit advice........


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

You can also add splashes of reds in there instead of an entire grouping. A couple of red dwarf gouramis for instance.


----------

